# Julia Klöckner



## stummel (15 Nov. 2015)

Kann jemand von ihr aus dieser Sendung : http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Hart-a...bcastId=561146 sah so hübsch aus mit ihren Pumps u.nylons der Hammer!!!!:thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Robe22 (18 Nov. 2015)

Julia Klöckner in "Hart aber fair extra" am 14.11.15 (111xCaps) - Celebs - Celeb Bilder Deutsche und Internationale Stars - Celebboard.net


----------

